# Thoughts on using a Macbook pro for orchestral music production?



## LML88 (Oct 13, 2018)

Macbook pros are great for music production. Though as we all know, orchestral sample libraries are some of the most demanding things we can throw at a machine music wise.

I currently use a 2012 Mac Pro six core machine with 16gb of ram, but was thinking a MacBook Pro may be a nice addition. I travel a lot, and it'd be great to do some music on the go. Plus I'm after a laptop for university anyway as that would obviously be useful. 

So do any of you guys use MacBooks for writing? Do they struggle? If you do use them, What spec would you recommend?

Because of the high price tag I'm nervous about future proofing. I know the concept is silly anyway, considering the speed at which computers advance, but if I'm spending 1k+ on a machine I want it to last.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Akarin (Oct 13, 2018)

If this is going to be your only machine and are not planning to go the VEPro/slaves route, try to max everything you can (32 GB RAM, etc) as it can't be upgraded (components are soldered and this includes RAM and SSD for "performance" reasons...)


----------



## Maxfabian (Oct 13, 2018)

I do a lot of orchestral stuff but I only use around 20 - 30 tracks. I have a MacBook Pro that I bought in 2014 (2,5 GHz Intel Core i7 16 GB 1600 MHz DDR3). I don't use VePro or slaves I only have some ssd`s that stores my libraries. Actually never had any problems... 

Cheers!


----------



## LML88 (Oct 13, 2018)

Akarin said:


> If this is going to be your only machine and are not planning to go the VEPro/slaves route, try to max everything you can (32 GB RAM, etc) as it can't be upgraded (components are soldered and this includes RAM and SSD for "performance" reasons...)



interesting. That kind of sucks you can't upgrade. Is it possible if you're handy with an iron? I've done plenty of small component electronics soldering in my time.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## LML88 (Oct 13, 2018)

Maxfabian said:


> I do a lot of orchestral stuff but I only use around 20 - 30 tracks. I have a MacBook Pro that I bought in 2014 (2,5 GHz Intel Core i7 16 GB 1600 MHz DDR3). I don't use VePro or slaves I only have some ssd`s that stores my libraries. Actually never had any problems...
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks for the reply - what libraries are you running?


----------



## Maxfabian (Oct 13, 2018)

LML88 said:


> Thanks for the reply - what libraries are you running?


Mainly VSL, CineSamples, Orchestraltools, Cinematic Studio and the Hollywood series from EastWest. Then I have a bunch of others libraries but this is what I use the most when it comes to orchestral music.

Cheers


----------



## sourcefor (Oct 13, 2018)

Yeah I am in the same situation..I currently use a 2017 top of the line MBP and are looking to upgrade to the 2018. Which model would you suggest the i7 or i9? Thanks!


----------



## Damarus (Oct 13, 2018)

sourcefor said:


> Yeah I am in the same situation..I currently use a 2017 top of the line MBP and are looking to upgrade to the 2018. Which model would you suggest the i7 or i9? Thanks!



You're probably better just keeping yours. That was a good model. The i7 would be an upgrade, but not probably not enough for the price. i9 would have too many cooling issues most likely


----------



## sourcefor (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks most people say that but I could sure use the 32gb ram and the extra 2 cores


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 13, 2018)

sourcefor said:


> Yeah I am in the same situation..I currently use a 2017 top of the line MBP and are looking to upgrade to the 2018. Which model would you suggest the i7 or i9? Thanks!


Perhaps this video will help:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 13, 2018)

Maxfabian said:


> I do a lot of orchestral stuff but I only use around 20 - 30 tracks. I have a MacBook Pro that I bought in 2014 (2,5 GHz Intel Core i7 16 GB 1600 MHz DDR3). I don't use VePro or slaves I only have some ssd`s that stores my libraries. Actually never had any problems...
> 
> Cheers!


The question I have is how many of those tracks are single articulations and therefore use less RAM, and how many tracks do you have that load multiple articulations at once?

Thanks!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 13, 2018)

You could always add a Mini with SSDs...


----------



## Maxfabian (Oct 13, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> The question I have is how many of those tracks are single articulations and therefore use less RAM, and how many tracks do you have that load multiple articulations at once?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


All the melodic instruments, at least 2 or 3 different articulations.

Cheers


----------

